# Opinions on a 2003 Chevy 2500HD



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

I see that there are alot of you out there plowing with a 2500HD with various cabs, engines and tranny pkgs. I'm about to buy a 2003 Chevy 2500HD regular cab with the 6.0 engine and 4spd auto, front gvw is 4500lbs and there is no plow package but it does have the Z82 & Z85 options it also has the engine and trans. oil coolers, it's sporting a 4.10 rear with the G80 locking rear option as well.

What else does this truck need to be suitable for hanging an 8.5' Fisher Vplow on it.

I already have the plow so there is no option there.

Will I be a happy camper or will I be pis_ed off when I lift the plow and see the front bumper touching the ground?????

Also any other input on this truck would be appreciated, mpg, known problems or issues, etc.

It's a great looking and well equipped truck and I'm choosing it over a 2001 F350 7.3 Powerstroke.

Am I making the right decision? the F350 is so damn noisey and is more truck than I need.

What should I do?


----------



## Lbilawncare (Nov 30, 2002)

We have a 2001 & 2002 same model as you described. One has a 8.2 Boss V the other a 8.5 Western. They both sag a bit, the one with the Boss had the torsion bars turned and the problem went away. The Western would benefit from torsion bar adjustment or timbrens, but it isn't necessary. The only problem we encountered was overheating when driving with the plow up, no biggie. The 6.0 is a great engine, plenty of torque. I would recommend getting rid of the pizza cutters that are on it, but that's up to you.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

We have an '02 2500 HD at the Fire Department. It had an 8'6" HD Fisher with a cutting edge (til we ditched the plow - long story). The truck was ordered with the plow package but you pretty much will have everything except the factory dash switch for a roof light. The balde did tend to set the truck on ts nose pretty well but then again we never plowed with it so the truck was never ballasted either. We only ever moved the blade around the yard before we gave it to DPW. Basically put some ballast in back, either Timbens or crank the bars up a bit in front and you should be good to go. The 2500HD is an awesome truck. The 6.0 is a great engine and the 4L80E is a world class trans.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for the replies, 
Lbilawncare, what are you referring to when you say pizza cutters and why do you recommend getting rid of them?
Do you mean the tires??


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Great truck choice. Real maneuverable. 

Tires are personal choice. If tread depth is fine, there is nothing wrong with the size.

How many miles?

You will need balast. Especially with a V.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

It has 39k miles on it, it wasn't plowed or towed with which is a big plus!
The book value around here is $23550 I pick it up Monday for Just under $18k
It has brand new but generic tires on it which will have to go, any one ever heard of Westlake Telluride tires, they seem to grip very well in the rain but being that they're generic they're outta here. Any offers???

Thinking about a set of Bridgestone Dueler Revo's 265/75/16, they're the highest rate AT tire at tirerack.com and have gotten high ratings from several other sources.

As far as ballast goes Fisher recommends 400lbs, not a problem I've got 2 4'x4' sheets of diamond plate steel that weigh about 200lbs each, they should fit nicely and mostly behind the wheels.
I just hope I'm not going to have a problem with it hanging so low that it won't stack the snow high enough!
I'm already considering replacing the torsion bars with the next ones up, the ones that are on a 2500HD with a 4800lb front rating as opposed to my 4500lb rating.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think he is referring to the 245/75R16 tires that come on 2500HD's. For some reason they aree not available with any other tire size (like 265/75R16's that come on Z71's and are available on all 1/2 tons).


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

BrianM,

I wasn't aware that the Regular cabs came with 4500lb torsion bars. The front axle capacity is still 4800 on all GM IFS 3/4ton and up. But I never read the fine print on the torsion bars being 4500 vs 4800 on Ext and crew. Thanks for bringing this to light.

Do you know if the VYU snowplow prep package gives me the 4800 lb bars?


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

TLS,
I'm not sure but I can tell you which ones I have and provide you with this chart.
These are the ones in my truck with the 4500lb capacity
15528963-LH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
15528964-RH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
as you can see in the chart below there are two torsion bars with higher carrying capacity.
I'm guessing if you have the VYU option then you probably have these:
15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782)
but if you look under your truck you'll know for sure!
Please let me know if I'm right.
I guess I could get the 9054 ones but I think the truck will look like it's ready to launch to the moon  
I do belive the 9054 tbars are for the 3500hd and the 8782 are for the 2500HD with the 4800lb front end and for the 3500.
If anyone knows more about this please enlighten me.


CHEVY TORSION BAR CODES AND RATINGS: 

15048307-LH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 
15048308-RH (code XK) (Max torque 4553) 

15048309-LH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 
15048310-RH (code XL) (Max torque 4626) 

15712407-LH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 
15712408-RH (code WX) (Max torque 4863) 

15048311-LH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 
15048312-RH (code XM) (Max torque 5638) 

15058267-LH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 
15058268-RH (code YH) (Max torque 5913) 

15712409-LH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 
15712410-RH (code WY) (Max torque 5913) 

15528957-LH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 
15528958-RH (code GG) (Max torque 6709) 

15528959-LH (code GH) (Max torque 7161) 
15528960-RH (code GH) (Max torque 7161)

15712411-LH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 
15712412-RH (code WZ) (Max torque 7267) 

15528963-LH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 
15528964-RH (code GK) (Max torque 8615) 

15528965-LH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 
15528966-RH (code GL) (Max torque 8782) 

15732338-LH (code XG) (Max torque 9054) 
15732339-RH (code XG) (Max torque 9054)


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I have a reg cab with the 4800# bars. I believe a plow pre gets you the 4800# bars regardless what cab you have. Diesel also gets you the 4800# bars.

I have a heavier front end(diesel/allsion) and am running a 9.5' fisher v blade. but I have the 4800# bars and run 1k or close to it in balast. Plows like an animal. Timbrens in the front and my nose drops less than 1.5" with the blade rasied. Caries it like a champ too. With the heavier bars and a lighter front end I would say a 8.5 would be no problem. 9.5 western or fisher v or maybe a blizzard if you wana go big. I've been eyeballing blizzard as my next blade.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Ratlover,
Can you get me the tbar codes off your truck? Gotta look on the tbar sticker.
Or do you already know which ones they are in the chart I posted?


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Ratlover,
According to Fishers ematch system they don't recommend the 9.5' v plow on your truck but oddly enough they do on mine with the lower rated frontend!!!
Go figure!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

becasue you have a lower weight on your front end with the gas motor and lighter trans. The allison weights a crap load(I moved it with the help of friends) When i bought the plow fisher said it was A OK with 1k of ballast? I originally ordered a 8.5 but after I ordered it I noticed on their sizing chart they listed a 9.5 as being ok so I called my dealer and payed the extra $ for the bigger blade  

You can lower your t bars till it sits were you want. 

2500hd and 3500 had the exact same fawr or so I thought  

Parking lot is nasty, I will try to remeber to get the # off the bars. I have a XGK in my option codes I believe, but my sticker says 4800# fawr. WTF  

is the XGK the option code for the 4500# bars? or is the gk designation something else?

Confusion abounds


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

They will either be GK or XG but not XGK.
the left tbar should be something like LGK 15528963 
or LXG 15732338 like in the chart in my previous post.
Let me know what you have.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

can you measure the width of the bars?..they gotta be fatter


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Sot Ratlover, which ones do you have?


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Back to the top!


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Ratlover,
did you go on vacation?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Not by a computer exept durring the week. Too busy watching the Cards screw up :angry: and i forgot to check this weekend. I'll try to remember


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Finnaly got it. 15528965 LGL it says. this is on a 03 2500HD reg cab plow preped duramax allison truck with a 4800# fawr.

Wonder what the next highest bars are? I havent heard of a 3500HD? wonder if it chassi cab or what special out fit or what?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

OK, you finally persuaded me to check my bars out.

I have the following:

'04 REG Cab 2500HD 
Plow Prep VYU
6.0 Gas
4800lb GAWR (front)

I have the LGK bars.


Here's my thought on the bars.

Rat's got the LGL's on the same truck as me, only he has the Diesel. To get the LXG bars, you'd likely have them in a CREW CAB Diesel only. I'll let you know in the Spring, as thats when my Father is expected to buy an '05 3500 SRW CC LB D/A.


So, here's the plan....

Ratlover, go out and buy a set of LXG bars, and then I'll buy your LGL's, and I'll find a 1/2 ton gasser NON plow prep guy to buy my bars.

Now, any idea how much for a pair of bars from GM?


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

hmmm....sounds like a tasty plan, even though my bars hold my blade great bigger is alwasy better  

Do you have a 4800# fawr??? I would assume that diesel gas or cold fusion the same fawr would have the same bars?  

I think GM is trying to hurt my head again 

EDIT: i see you have the 4800# fawr. wtf


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

ratlover said:


> Do you have a 4800# fawr??? I would assume that diesel gas or cold fusion the same fawr would have the same bars?


Yes, I have the 4800 GAWR. The CREW CAB has the ability to haul 3 extra passengers, plus the added weight of the additional doors, cab, etc. So it should have a higher capacity bar. Remember the bars are rated in torque not capacity. This helps a heavier truck sit at the same level.

The Chassis Cab could also bear the highest rating bar.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

http://dieselplace.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=17222&PN=1&TPN=1&get=last#

Made a post over here, I should get a price pretty quickly.

May have to go buy the t bar tool and send it along with the bars and the last guy in line for the bars can send em back to the first guy, may have 1/2 of plow site swaping bars


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for getting back to me on this Rat & TLS.
This is very interesting, I have the same truck as TLS except it's an 03 and I do not have the plow pkg. 
My front end is rated at 4500lbs GAWR FRT. Again I do not have the plow pkg. and it has the same bars as TLS who does have the plow pkg.
TLS are you sure you have the VYU code in your glovebox?
If you do than I really can't figure out what the difference is!

The next highest bars would be the GL's (btw, LGL is the left bar and RGL is the right bar) which are a little over 300lb capacity difference which is the difference between 4500 & 4800.

TLS, I think you got ripped off, you should have heavier bars than my truck without the plow pkg.

Whew, glad I got that cleared up!!!

Today I mounted the 8.5' Fisher V-plow on my truck, I cranked up on the 
t-bars 5 turns, when I lift the plow the truck drops only 3/4" not too shabby huh?
I don't see any reason to throw on a set of Timbrens at this point, it rides very well with or without the plow on. 
Anyone think I would still need the Timbrens and why?

Sorry this post was soooo long


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

brian m said:


> TLS are you sure you have the VYU code in your glovebox?
> If you do than I really can't figure out what the difference is!


Yes, I definately DO have the VYU package. Code is in glovebox, and I have the Beacon switch on the dash.

All $285 worth. This is what the sticker says.
*INCREASED CAPACITY SPRINGS* 
*ROOF LAMP PROVISIONS* 
*145 AMP ALTERNATOR* 
*SKID PLATES*



> The next highest bars would be the GL's (btw, LGL is the left bar and RGL is the right bar) which are a little over 300lb capacity difference which is the difference between 4500 & 4800.


 That, I believe, is the "torque" rating of the bars, not the capacity. Two seperate things.


> TLS, I think you got ripped off, you should have heavier bars than my truck without the plow pkg.


 Nah, you just got the same bars as I did. Do you have the *HEAVY DUTY TRAILERING EQUIP.*? That may give you the beefier bars as well.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Regarding Torque Capacity:

The more torque a torsion bar has the more weight it can carry, would'nt you agree?

Each time you crank up on the t-bars you are "torquing" them a bit more to carry more weight, correct? 

Hence in the case of torsion bars, applied torque = increased carrying capacity.

Anyways, Yes I do have the HD trailering pkg. although I didn't think that pkg. would include beefing up the front end for towing purposes. Why?

Then were would the difference be between the 4500lb & 4800lb front-end weight rating??? Or did GM mess up somewhere?

Either way, the truck carries that V-plow like a champ, and no Timbrens needed!
Also, I don't have any ballast in the back, but I do plan on putting the recommended 400lbs behind the rear wheels and when I do the front-end should still come up a bit more.

Now I just need a few big accounts, I might have to cut some throats this late in the season..................... oh well, I better start sharpening my Bowie Knife 

Have you guy's ever noticed that the gas pedal on the 2500HD does not have a throttle cable, there's a frigin' electronic sensor down there sensing the gas pedals position, geez, I hope that sensor never goes bad and tells the engine the pedals to the floor by mistake, like when I'm at a traffic light right next to a cop!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I read all of that. Now I have a headache


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Gee I just read it twice and I don't have a headache!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

hopefully you didn't have to read the parts you wrote!


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like the gloves are coming off, huh cet?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Just having a little fun. I have read most of the posts and I can't seem to help anyone.


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

For the record.
My original concern was with hanging a 8.5' Fisher V-plow on a 2003 2500HD regular cab without a plow prep package from GM.
I cranked up on the t-bars 5 turns which raised the front 1.5", when the plow was installed and lifted the front-end only dropped an inch, I also put the Timbrens on but I don't think I really needed them.
The truck carries the plow very well, needless to say I was worried about nothing, Chevy front-ends do sit a little lower than ford & dodge but it's looks can be very deceiving, the truck handles that HEAVY plow very well.
I'm impressed!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

You Can Buy A 2500 Hd With Plow Pkg


----------



## brian m (Aug 12, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> You Can Buy A 2500 Hd With Plow Pkg


.........Duh!


----------



## 1grnlwn (Dec 6, 2001)

What are Timberens? I am shopping for a plow for my 2000 ext cab 2500. Western said the biggest plow I could run is a 7.5 standard. I have the gk bars and am considering going to XG bars. Not sure where to get them. I would like to go to an 8" Pro plow if possible.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Timbrens are a rubber load booster that will help keep the front end of the truck from saggin with the wieght of the plow. They go in place of the factory rubber bump stops. You should be able to get an 8ft pro no problem on that truck.

William


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Timbrens and the right amount of ballast behind the rear wheels. Dont worry about swaping bars IMO


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Ratlover, the next picture we want to see of your truck is some slicks on the back, ballast in the back, and some light under the front wheels at the track when you launch in 2wd!!!


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

My bud says he has seen air under the driver front in 4x4  I want slicks on all 4 corners but I'm a cheap ass


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Chevy and suspension ideas...*

I've owned a bunch of Chevy's and own four now. I've tried everything from Timbrens to swapping torsion bars and more. I have Timbrens on my 2001 2500HD. They were needed because the Blizzard plow weighs entirely too much. I love it and it makes me much more productive, but it's a trade off. This truck is equipped with the factory VYU Snow Plow prep. The Timbrens helped a lot, but the weight of the Blizzard has them squished flat. I run Michelin LTX 265 M/S tires on it. No rubbing anywhere and the truck sits very nice. It is a little lower in the front with the plow raised. I weighed my truck with and without the plow and it weighs around 1000 lbs. Wow. It seems to balance out well with a load of salt on the back. On my 2004 2500HD, which also has the VYU the Meyer undercarriage scraped the concrete each time I pulled into my driveway. Even without the plow on it. It also looked a lot lower in the fron than the rear. I was pissed. I made a big deal about it to my dealer where I bought it about how a Ford wouldn't do it and that was going to be my next truck (NOT!) and they cranked up the torsion bars for me and realigned the front end for free. It now sits much higher looks a lot beefier, but has a stiffer ride. I don't care about that as it's really just a plow truck and I rarely drive it otherwise. The undercarriage no longer drags. I am pleased once again. I run the factory 245's on this truck.

On my 2002 2500 Suburban I had the biggest problem. I run BF Goodrich All Terrain 285's on it and it looks and rides great. However, even with the torsion bars cranked *ALL* the way up the tires rubbed with the plow raised when I pulled into a driveway. Very annoying. I went to Customizing Connection, my local speed shop, and they turned me on to a great product I had never heard of. It's an adjustable torsion bar key made my SuspensionMax http://www.suspensionmaxx.com/ Whoever invented this is a genius and probably very rich. Cost me $400 installed and this included a front end alignment which is necesary to avoid improper tire wear. You can get up to 4" of lift with this without fooling with the factory torsion bar adjustment which _will_ affect the ride. I ike this product so much, I may put them on the 2001 this year. As always if anyone has any questions, feel free to e-mail me direct at [email protected]


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BRIAN.............There is also another kit out there to re-index
your torsion bars. Have to check the GMtrucks.com site for
the name..................

There are also things called "green keys or ford keys" to re-index
the bars also. Cost less than $50 bucks plus installation.

There are installation posts and pics of these at another snowplow
site................geo


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

in addition to the above you are also effectivly cranking your torrsion bars. I run the proper amount of ballast behind the rear wheels in addition to timbrens and am fine. *BALLAST!!!!! BALLAST!!!! BALLAST!!!!!*


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Also going much over 1.5" - 2" over the factory ride high will adversly affect duarablity and component life. Dosnt matter if you use different keys, crank the stockers ect. Unless you are raising your front end in a manner that also drops the front member and keeps the CV's fairly level


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS........heres a link for info. and pics of the "green keys" installation
procedure..............

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/fscu/fordkeys.shtml

...........geo


----------

